# With friends like these....



## Aesculus (16 October 2011)

Apparently the Observer journalists have been 'familiarising' themselves with the Tedworth since June and yet they were still able to produce this which seems to take Jilly Cooper, and DH Lawrence as inspiration http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/oct/16/foxhunting-countryside-ban-dogs-hunting?newsfeed=true


----------



## avthechav (16 October 2011)

This is my favourite bit (I did get bored halfway through and stop reading though!).

_Foxhunting attracts thrill seekers and risk junkies. Squires, who can't resist the adrenalin rush, says, "Sometimes you'll go out and you can't pass a trailer for people ********. Sex is so easy on the hunt. It's easy to get lost. I've been set up on dates while I was actually out in the field. You're close to death and perhaps a little bit drunk &#8211; I neck half a bottle of sloe gin every time I go out &#8211; so sex comes easily. Plus, it's incredibly glamorous. Almost any man, in hunting clothes, looks good on a horse."

Another rider, from a different hunt, goes further: "When you're out in the field the blood is up. On one occasion I challenged this rider, 'I'll **** you if you jump that hedge.' Needless to say, he fell off and got covered in mud, but I ******* him anyway.''_

Ummmmmm well these people obviously have not been hunting with any of our local hunts thats for sure-Either that or I am incredibally naive and have been oblivious for the past 15 years!!  So does anyone want to own up?  Is it you that they are talking about in this paragraph?


----------



## avthechav (16 October 2011)

....and again- come out with our local hunt and I'll show you that not every man looks good in hunting gear hahahahahhahaha


----------



## VOM (16 October 2011)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## Judgemental (17 October 2011)

avthechav said:



			This is my favourite bit (I did get bored halfway through and stop reading though!).

_Foxhunting attracts thrill seekers and risk junkies. Squires, who can't resist the adrenalin rush, says, "Sometimes you'll go out and you can't pass a trailer for people ********. Sex is so easy on the hunt. It's easy to get lost. I've been set up on dates while I was actually out in the field. You're close to death and perhaps a little bit drunk &#8211; I neck half a bottle of sloe gin every time I go out &#8211; so sex comes easily. Plus, it's incredibly glamorous. Almost any man, in hunting clothes, looks good on a horse."

Another rider, from a different hunt, goes further: "When you're out in the field the blood is up. On one occasion I challenged this rider, 'I'll **** you if you jump that hedge.' Needless to say, he fell off and got covered in mud, but I ******* him anyway.''_

Click to expand...

 I simply could not allow this piece to pass without comment - well could I - be reasonable; it is worthy of many comments.

Indeed I have read the whole article. 

There is something curious, in that The Tedworth, whilst being a fine pack of hounds are not exactly overburdened with hedges.

Hedges, at least sort that elicit the sort of challenge detailed, are found elsewhere. I was going to suggest various countries but decided that would take the fun out of the speculation.

Furthermore why certain people of my acquaintance automatically sprang to mind - as they did the average hunting reader, generates an interesting thought process, I always say such matters are very private and anonymity is the priority.

Save to say I have jumped many many hedges and nobody has ever made me such an offer &#8211; but yes I freely admit I am something of a 'sweet innocent' in such matters. 

That said, the whole article was fundamentally accurate.


----------



## YasandCrystal (17 October 2011)

avthechav said:



			....and again- come out with our local hunt and I'll show you that not every man looks good in hunting gear hahahahahhahaha
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Naryafluffy (17 October 2011)

avthechav said:



			....and again- come out with our local hunt and I'll show you that not every man looks good in hunting gear hahahahahhahaha
		
Click to expand...

After half a bottle of gin there's every possibility the do look good, but then after half a bottle of gin most people look good


----------



## orangepony (17 October 2011)

This article, whilst providing a good giggle for our household, fundamentally informed us that we obviously don't drink enough gin to leap off our horses mid morning for a jilly cooper-esque bonk in some cold and damp woodland; with (dare I say) gentlemen who might not be considered to be forerunners in a lothario contest.

Maybe I should be following "Miss Squires" and move to the Portman...


----------



## avthechav (17 October 2011)

orangepony said:



			This article, whilst providing a good giggle for our household, fundamentally informed us that we obviously don't drink enough gin to leap off our horses mid morning for a jilly cooper-esque bonk in some cold and damp woodland; with (dare I say) gentlemen who might not be considered to be forerunners in a lothario contest.

Maybe I should be following "Miss Squires" and move to the Portman...

Click to expand...



hmmmmmm I cannot decide whether I am more horrified by the thought of what they are talking about actually happening....or the thought that I have missed out and have been hard done by all these years.....

Actually on second thoughts- my hunting jodphurs are really quite snug, dont rekon that me peeling them off my wobbley bits and flashing my industrial strength sports bra would have done it for anyone...gin or no gin!!!


----------



## VoR (18 October 2011)

Think I must be subscribing to the wrong hunt!!!


----------



## chancing (19 October 2011)

Im definitely out with the wrong lot here...we are distinctly lacking in gorgeous tall dark and handsome guys and trust me not all guys look good in hunting gear ive only seen one!!


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 October 2011)

... with all the layers I wear on a typical day out and the length of time it takes me to squeeze into my hunting boots you'd have to be jumping a pretty big bl oody hedge for me to put you on a promise ..... even after half a bottle of gin !! :0


----------



## VoR (21 October 2011)

chancing said:



			Im definitely out with the wrong lot here...we are distinctly lacking in gorgeous tall dark and handsome guys and trust me not all guys look good in hunting gear ive only seen one!!
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you!


----------



## meesha (21 October 2011)

OOOhh chancing !! how could you !!! haha 

VoR you need to watch out if the hunting crowd are like this as your OH does keep shouting out about the fact that you have seperated ! hah


----------



## farriersmum (21 October 2011)

Methinks he's been following the Kimblewick/Bicester love triangle???


----------



## Paddydou (21 October 2011)

VoR said:



			Think I must be subscribing to the wrong hunt!!! 

Click to expand...

Well both yourself and JM will just have to keep at it until you do!


----------

